# Greek marina rates



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Does anyone know about what the yearly slip rates in southern Athens marinas are for a 10 meter sailboat that''s just over 3 meters wide?

Thanks in advance. ~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## Spyroseasyacht (Feb 16, 2004)

The rates for marina in athens will be: from 180-250 euro.If you have any more questions for yachting in greece let me know.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Hellas:

"If you have any more questions for yachting in greece let me know."

I''d welcome a description on what a non-EU yacht is charged for a) entering Greek waters, b) the length of time allowed for that fee, c) what fees if any are charged when leaving Greek waters. If you happen to know it, hearing what the immigration or ''per person'' fees are would also be welcomed.

Jack


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

180 to 250 Euros per YEAR seems very low. Perhaps you mean that''s the monthly rate?

BTW, I''m talking about buying a boat in Greece, and keeping it there. My wife is Greek, so the boat will be registered as Greek owned.

~ Thanks again, and happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------

